# disappointed in Dr. Dean Adel<sp?>



## ossiferdawkins (Dec 23, 2001)

A few weeks ago I was listening to talk radio. The show was the Dr. Dean Adel show.  Everything was going alright until he started talking about exercise....working out in the gym. He started discussing how it was useless to go to the gym workout. That it is only going to add maybe 5 more years to our diaper years when we get old. There was no point in killing or torchering ourselves. (This is no kidding....he did say this stuff). 

I dont believe that exercising and stuff was meant to make us live longer. To me I just want a better day today and tomarrow. Im interested in the here and now. Heck if I die next week so be it. Atleast I enjoyed today. Neeways, 'going to the gym' is my most favorite thing to do.

I was just supprised to hear him say stuff like that. Especially him being a doctor and all.   

stay safe


----------



## gopro (Dec 23, 2001)

WOW...the comments of this "doc" may be even more MORONIC than those made by the other "doc" in the thread about squats!!!

Did these people actually go to med school or did they get their degrees free with a full tank of gas?


----------



## lwb357 (Dec 23, 2001)

you have to remember most M.D.s really know very little about excersise or its health benefits. there are still doctors out there who can keep a straight face as they're telling you that anabolics will not increase muscle mass


----------



## Arnold (Dec 23, 2001)

I've never lifted weights because I thought it make my life longer. I lift because it makes look and feel better.


----------



## ossiferdawkins (Dec 23, 2001)

I agree its not the quanity of life its the quality of life Im worried about. Im a police officer and folks are beginning to notice my change. People use to say...."Gee, it looks like you've had a few too many donuts!..ha ha ha!" or "I know where your favorite place to eat is.....Donut shop!" Now they say "hey DArnold" (my first name is donald) or they say "its mister olympia".... I know that they are making fun of me but Id rather hear that then how fat I was. I feel a 100% better now. I use to weigh 245lbs. I lost 30 pounds of fat and gained 5 of mass. I dropped a triglyceride count of 1338 to 148 in less than 3 months. I now have normal bp and hr.. I'd rather a bullet kill me rather than a heart attack. 

Stay safe


----------



## Mifody (Dec 24, 2001)

what prince said


----------



## arbntmare (Dec 29, 2001)

well you have to also remember that some of these old doctors have good points too.. they believe in enjoying life by stress free, relaxing, not worrying too much about working out, and drinking and smoking.. thats the life to them...  and to people who work out it is hte opposite.. i guess its a matter of opeinion..


----------



## Orange357 (Dec 29, 2001)

Someone better call that boy up and set him straight!


----------



## BigAL (Dec 31, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by dawkeye *_
> 
> I was just supprised to hear him say stuff like that. Especially him being a doctor and all.



Did you  know that the average life span of a doctor is fifty five years?

I have met doctors who say its normal to feel sick and miserable for a few weeks in a year. Great news from a doc huh? Well, its normal to drop dead too.


----------



## Biggerisbetter (Jan 11, 2002)

Try to imagine a world where everyone worked out in a gym 4-6 times a week and ate a healthy diet.

Lessee...frequency of heart problems, hypertension, high blood pressure and high cholesterol would drop; joint problems would be less severe; frequency of cancer would shrink markedly; respiratory problems would dissipate; adult-onset diabetes would be almost nonexistant; gastrointestinal maladies such as GERD and heartburn would disappear; people would be stronger, healthier, live longer and feel better WITHOUT the assistance of their doctors.

Any ideas as to WHY doctors don't want you to figure out that exercise and diet really is the best prevention of medical conditions?  Doctors stand to lose billions of dollars in an America where people live according to reasonable health practices.  Of course they will tell you that "exercise isn't all it's cracked up to be" if it keeps them in a 12,000 square foot house and a Mercedes.


----------



## arbntmare (Jan 12, 2002)

jeeze u people are harish on docs aren't u


----------



## Chick (Jan 12, 2002)

*harsh????????????*

Everything Biggerisbetter said is TRUE. The drug companies would suffer too $$$ from what they are used to making.

I know a few ill people and their doctors have never told them you need exercise, diet etc and one just had his 2nd quadruple bypass. The doctor never even told him to stop smoking...hehe he's a BIG BUCK customer until he drops dead for the doctor and drugs, he spends $1000 a month on meds. Wonder why our health insurance is so high we pay for people like this guy I'm talking about.

Also I heard in England that under your health insurance, lets say you have smoking related problems and you don't quit after a period of time they give you , they test you for nicotine and if you test posive they tell you to fuck off your cancelled. Helps keep the rates down for people who want to comply and not pay for the assholes who refuse to care about themselves.


----------



## rmau803 (Jan 14, 2002)

the gym I work at is owned by a hospital.  we have a cardiac rehab and physical therapy attached to it.  we also have quite a few older individuals that workout every morning, whether they started in cadiac rehab from a heart attack, bypass or whatever, or are just interested in exercise.  MANY of them look at least 5 or 10 years younger than they actually are.  one old guy asked me to guess his age, I guessed 65, reasonable I thought.  he was actually 83.  unbelievable.  the problem with doctors not really understanding the effects of exercise is a big problem.  listen to this.  many of the clients at our gym need to have their blood pressure taken before they begin working out, we have a 160/90 standard they must meet (ACSM guidelines for borderline hypertension).  they can however obtain a Dr's note and workout above our guidelines.  one gentleman who chewed me out for not letting him workout with a 188/95 pre-exercise bp left and said he would be back next time with a Dr's note.  he had a heart attack the next week.  many of the dr's just give them to the patients to shut them up and then we have to deal with them when they code.  sad state of affairs


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 14, 2002)

i had a doctor once tell me that he did'nt think  to highly of me by not having a spotter when i was benching.here the story,he told me this with 135lbs on the bar,i was just warming up,i've done[with a bench shirt  for powerlifting 500lbs] i told him i Tank sorta way that "i dont tell you how to treat your patients,dont tell me how to lift" in a Tank sorta fashion. look at you look at me,and think before you run your medical mouth off!!!!!!!!!!!  there i'm calm now,thank you


----------



## Chick (Jan 14, 2002)

I love it. Good I'm glad to told him that. He's no better than anyone else. They tend to think they are the end all be all when in fact they could no more do our job than we can do theirs. I wish I was there.


----------

